# Recipe migration bug



## gearloose (Oct 14, 2017)

Someone was very concerned about the amount of cure #1 in my CIA Andouille sausage recipe.  I checked, and the migration to this new forum completely scrambled the recipe.  For some reason, the recipe is now in a single line inside a set of [ code ] [ /code ] tags.

I stripped out the code tags and reformatted the recipe, but a quick check shows it on a couple of my other recipes.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 14, 2017)

That's not good..   GREAT CATCH ...


----------



## gearloose (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's an example.  This recipe, and the CIA Andouille recipe, was a copy/past from a .rtf file I opened in Apache OpenOffice 3.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/just-sharing-a-recipe-texas-hot-links.264905/


----------

